# [SOLVED] funky symbols in my outlook today email



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I need help. I don't know how I did this but I did. Somehow I have managed to cause what appears to be a music note or somthing like it to appear in my email signature when I open up to compose a new message. I have been using my set up for two years and today I ruined it. :upset:

I tried sending a test message to my other email address and it comes through with out the garbage that I see but I would much rather fix the issue and not have to look at it when I comose a message. I can't duplicate the symbols but I did draw them in paint. Any help would be greatly appreciated

mike


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

These characters are standard characters that are typically hidden (and don't get printed); namely this one: ¶ represents the paragraph-change character, while this one: º stands for the nonbreaking space.


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

Those are the exact symbols. My question then is how can I make them hidden again? I don't want to see them. I tried right clicking on them and there is no option. where do I go and what do I do to get rid of them


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

Is your Word set to display hidden characters? To check this setting, click *Options *on the *Tools *menu and then click the *View *tab. Under *Formatting marks*, clear all the check boxes.


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

I don't get that option. When I click tools, options then my choices are 
*preferences, mail setup, mail format, spelling, security, other
and that's it. I didn't see view tab or formatiing marks....what should I do?*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

I asked for Word settings (it's the default email editor); sorry that I didn't make that clear enough. These settings are in Word. BTW, what's your Office Suite version?


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

office 2003


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

So, have you checked out your MS Word?


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

yup found it right where you said it would be. (in word) All boxes were unchecked.


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

This happened while I was composing an email. I was typing as fast as I could and did something that I cannot figure out how to undo it. The symbols still remain. I need a crying emoticon.


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

I hope you don't give up on me...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

Are these formatting characters shown in your message body or in the signature only?


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

there are two above my signature and three below of the paragraph symbol. When I click new and tab through to begin composing I am on a line with a symbol. I went to the signature part of tools and there is nothing there about this...


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

OMG I fixed it...If anyone ever needs this all you have to do is hit CTRL+SHIFT+Star and they will disapear
Thank you for your help. without you I wouldn't have even known what to call the symbols.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

When you evoke a new message window, there is also a Tools > Options setting, where you'll also see a View tab. Are all the formatting mark checkboxes clear there, as well?


----------



## mjgill1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

I'm all fixed cntrl+shift+* and that did it


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: funky symbols in my outlook today email*

Glad to see you resolved it.


----------

